# Off to DC CAG Carp-In



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be heading out tomorrow for the Washington DC CAG Carp-In folks. HOpe to have some great stories and pics to bring home  See y'all when I get back


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to all those going...sounds like a great trip to make. I'll be feeding the carp in Ohio while you're gone...hopefully catching a few too.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

CW,

I have WAY too many baits to take. LOL> I have just about everything covered. Maize, boilies (about 20 different types), dips, chick peas, maple peas, tiger nuts, this....that...packs....oats....pellets.......LOL. I should be set......now if the fish can just cooperate for once


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck Shawn...gotta love the Potomac!

Mitch


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

See ya friday afternoon Shawn....safe trip.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Same to you Bob! I'll see you there come rain or hurricane!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys have a GREAT time and good luck to the both of you. CATKING !!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak called. Caught his first DC Tidal Basin carp this morning on a Lotus Seed  Not big enough to weigh, but still a fish none the less.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to all OHIO guys that attend.....show them what we all in the Buckeye State are all about gents.

Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I forgot to get some buckeye boilies off of Miso


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah man..you could have made him FAMOUS dude..geez!!

Scott


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

What are you talking about Scott, I am already famous in my own mind


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Is that BEFORE or AFTER the Molson?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL......Shawn thats before/during and after..but it gets worse the more Molson he consumes..hehehe.

Hey Sean, hows that Poison Ivy coming along?
Funny thing is i didnt get a single bit of it....BUT my wife complains to me this moring after i got home from work that shes got this rash looking thing on her arm thats itching like crazy...?...i died laughing and then broke down and told her that the hug she gave me when i returned from my E. Harbor trip could have been the reason for her "problem"..i then explained that i did shower right after i got home because i knew i had that stuff al over me, but i knew i wouldnt have a reaction to it....never thought about her though..LOL...so shes a litle bit upset with me now..i personally think its funny myself..hehehe!!

Scot


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Actually for the first time in my life I went to the docter and got some STEROIDS  

I have a wedding to attend this weekend and I didn't want to look too deformed for it, my eye actually looked worst then Rocky's at the end of the first movie. It has about all cleared up except for a few patches here and there, and on top of it all I think I grew about 2 inches on the biceps, but I have been losing my temper pretty easily lately, and I think something else may be shrinking  

In the future I will always have my Ivy Block on hand, the best stuff I have ever come by for the prevention of poison, when you are fishing it is impossible to stay out of the stuff. I should be good for Sunday, I will be coming up from Cincy though so I may not be there as early as a normally get there, hope the water cooperates.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad your feeling better man...."I think something else may be shrinking "...HAHAHAHAHAHAHEHEHEHEHEH!!!!!

Sounds good, i'll be there as long as its not raining cats & dogs, we should know more by the weekend.
Catch ya sunday,
Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow CAG must big huge. I think its awsome how dedicated you guys are. Good luck man!


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't know how huge CAG is, but it is very active, and most of the members are very dedicated fishermen even if they are only part time carpers. It seems it is about ready for a growth spurt here soon, and so far Ohio looks like it is starting to lead the way. 

They have events all over the country, and if they are anything like out local Carp-Ins, they are a blast. One of our biggest goals is to find our own Town lake in Ohio, and with so much water to fish the more people we have looking for it the better. If you are unfamiliar with Town Lake in Autsin TX go to the CAG forums ( www.carpanglersgroup.com ) and juts looks under Cag Events and Pictures And Stories, there was some monsters taken out of there in the last month.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys I'm about convinced to try for Carp more. I love river fishing for them. I think Shawn is going to give me a personal lesson on the GMR this year!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck out there shawn, have a safe drive, and catch a few big ones!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Melon.......
Heres my take on all of this,
I LOVE to fish, catch lots of fish & have a blast doing it. Im not into eating fish..its just my own personal thing as i dont really care for fish..give me a nice big steak or pork chop instead.....i also like yourself very much enjoy fishing rivers.....for CATFISH.
Which brings me to another point....carp fight very well and grow bigger than Channel cats(which i love to catch).
In Ohio the only species that grow over 40 lbs and are wide spread all over our state is Flatheads, Common Carp & Buffalo Carp....yes Muskys grow bigger than 40 lbs. but are limited to certain regions.
I fish for big, kick butt fighting fish.....carp help scratch that "itch" same as cats for me personally.




Talking of CAG...awsome group of guys...not like most groups , these guys will tell you what to use, how to rig, yea theres some secrets, but NOTHING like other species hunters..these guys will tell 90% of how they do it. I know for a fact that i tell less than 40% of how i catch flatheads and about 30% of how i catch smallmouth bass...but i'll tell you 90-95% of how i catch carp.

How many anglers so far this year have caught a fish in the snow over 30 lbs.???
I have..on a river right after a big snow storm(march 17th) and landed a 30 lb common carp...it was a blast and i wil now spend more time on the bank when other species are'nt able to be caught in my area..and still be catching BIG fish and having fun doing it.
http://www.angelfire.com/oh5/carp-catchers/march1

And yea.....the Euro Carp tackle is a lot of fun too(and will work AWSOME for catfishing too)..hehehe...you think Bass or catfish anglers have cool tackle, you aint seen NOTHING like carp anglers, trust me.

If you get a chance to stop by one of our Fish-Ins..PLEASE do, it will change your thoughts on carp angling for life.

Scott


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

> Talking of CAG...awsome group of guys...not like most groups , these guys will tell you what to use, how to rig, yea theres some secrets, but NOTHING like other species hunters..these guys will tell 90%


I'll second that one Scott, Great bunch of Guys and made my first experience a enjoyable one.

Mitch


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

hey,Scott.i'll trade these 40lb muskies and stripers
up here at West Branch for some of those 40lb buffs


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya have a DEAL Greg...will talk buddy!!!


Scott


----------

